# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] EVE Echoes bot [Bluestacks]

## PixelBott3r

Now incudes* FREE 1 hour* trial Everyday!

*Download:* Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots
*live support:* Pixelbotter Chat

*THE ULTIMATE EVE ECHOES BOT*

*The very First & most up to date eve echoes bot with the most features:*

*NEW* Now added - Ratting bot!

No complicated or confusing setups, no messing with 3rd party applications, simply put in your login info, run the bot and away you go!

Live chat for quick support:



Clean UI:




Multi Instance: 




Multi Game: (Also supports multi emulators at the same time!)



FEATURES:
100% Image based & 100% client sided no game modding or game injection!

-Auto shutdown timer (Bot will return to station before shutting down!)
-Auto recover frozen / crashed game
*-PvE Assist / Ratting Mode!*
-Supports other Emulators out of the box such as LDPlayer (As long as you enable adb, set same profile as Bluestacks)
-Allow background botting - i.e bot will be contained within the Emulator and you can continue to use your PC
-Emulators can be resized to any size, or even minimized
-Automatically detect your game & Start the correct bot
-Multi-game botting - i.e Run STFC, FFBE, EVE, or any other available bots all at the SAME time!
-Multi Instance (Load up as many instance as your PC can handle - Start bot!)
-Only limitation will be your PC's performance (Amount of cpu cores / Ram / hardware etc)
-Corp & Allies are safelisted
-Automatically starts to undock in the current system and starts mining the Ore of choice
-If already undocked, it'll re-dock for safety
-Recalls back to Station if other hostiles ships are found within close proximity
-Auto accept/refuses party Invite
-Logs mining status to text file
-Recalls when cargo is full 
-Stores full cargo to Item Hanger
-Re-visits random clusters/belts 
-Supports both ventures & retrievers
-*Mine & Transport in all systems!*


Quick Start Video:

Step 1) Open Bluestacks & set the Resolution as show - Enable ADB
Step 2) Restart Bluestacks (I've already done this prior to video) log into your game
Step 3) Put in your credentials & Start the bot! It'll auto detect the game 




Over 100 custom locations & counting to auto Haul your items!



```
#Select your SOURCE/Current Station where the Ores are held

#------------------------ITC Market Hubs------------------------------------------------

#_4C_B7X () #<----------------4C-B7X V - Moon 7 - Chemal Tech Factory
#_9RQ_L8 () #<----------------9RQ-L8 VII - Moon 11 - True Creations Shipyard
#Alentene () #<---------------Alentene VII - Moon 1 - Astral Mining Inc. Mineral Reserve
#Alikara () #<----------------Alikara VI - Moon 14 - Echelon Entertainment Development Studio
#Amarr () #<------------------Amarr VIII (Oris) - Moon 4 - Expert Distribution Retail Center
#Asghed () #<-----------------Asghed VI - Moon 5 - Imperial Shipment Storage
#Auvergne () #<---------------Auvergne V - Moon 5 - Federal Intelligence Office Assembly Plant
#Bereye () #<-----------------Bereye VII - Moon 1 - Material Acquisition Mineral Reserve
#BMNV_P () #<-----------------BMNV-P XI - Moon 11 - Intaki Space Police Assembly Plant
#E02_IK () #<-----------------E02-IK VIII - Moon 1 - Thukker Mix Factory
#G_G78S () #<-----------------G-G78S XI - Moon 3 - Dominations Assembly Plant
#H_PA29 () #<-----------------H-PA29 IV - Moon 2 - Guristas Assembly Plant
#Heluene () #<----------------Heluene X - Material Acquisition Refinery
#Istodard () #<---------------Istodard IX - Moon 5 - Republic Fleet Assembly Plant
#Itrin () #<------------------Itrin V - Moon 2 - Amarr Trade Registry Information Center
#Jita () #<-------------------Jita IV - Moon 4 - Caldari Navy Assembly Plant
#Kador _Prime () #<------------Kador Prime IX - Moon 2 - Kaalakiota Corporation Factory
#Kamela () #<-----------------Kamela V - 24th Imperial Crusade Logistic Support
#Maspah () #<-----------------Maspah V - Moon 6 - DED Assembly Plant
#Nakugard () #<---------------Nakugard VII - Moon 2 - Krusual Tribe Bureau
#Nibainkier () #<-------------Nibainkier VII - Ministry of Internal Order Assembly Plant
#Onnamon () #<----------------Onnamon IV - State Protectorate Logistic Support
#Ostingele () #<--------------Ostingele VI - Moon 4 - Federal Freight Storage
#Pator () #<------------------Pator VII (Kulheim) - Moon 1 - Republic Fleet Testing Facilities
#Piekura () #<----------------Piekura VII - Spacelane Patrol Assembly Plant
#Renyn () #<------------------Renyn X - Moon 14 - Chemal Tech Factory
#Serpentis _Prime () #<--------Serpentis Prime VI - Moon 1 - Serpentis Inquest Biotech Research Center
#Tash_Murkon () #<------------Tash-Murkon Prime II - Moon 1 - Kaalakiota Corporation Factory
#UHKL_N () #<-----------------UHKL-N V - Moon 1 - Blood Raiders Testing Facilities


#-----CUSTOM LOCATIONS - POST IN #LOCATION-REQUEST CHANNEL IN DISCORD TO HAVE YOUR LOCATION ADDED--------

#_3BK_O7_VIII_Moon_1_Serpentis_Corporation_Refining ()
#_3JN9_Q_XII_Moon_3_Serpentis_Corporation_Refining ()
#A_ZLHX_VII_Moon_2_Intaki_Syndicate_Bureau ()
#Alikara _Echelon_Entertainment_Development_Studio()
#Anara_VIII_Moon_8_Ministry_of_Internal_Order_Logistic_Support ()
#Anohel_VI_Moon_14_CreoDron_Factory ()
#Ashi_VI_Moon_5_Khanid_Transport_Storage ()
#Badivefi_VIII_Moon_10_Royal_Khanid_Navy_Logistic_Support ()
#Balle_VII_Moon_17_Center_for_Advanced_Studies_School ()
#Bapraya_IV_Moon_1_CreoDron_Factory ()
#BMNV_P _Intaki_Space_Police_Assembly_Plant()
#E8_YS9_VI_Moon_4_Serpentis_Corporation_Refining ()
#Erzoh_V_Moon_14_Amarr_Navy_Testing_Facilities ()
#Gonan_I_Moon_1_Kador_Family_Bureau ()
#Gonan_VI_Moon_IV_Kador_Family_Bureau ()
#H74_B0_III_Moon_4_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture ()
#Hakisalki_VIII_Moon_1_Nugoeihuvi_Corporation_Development_Studio ()
#Hanan_VI_Imperial_Academy ()
#Ibash_II_Minisrty_of_Assessment_Information_Center ()
#Ienakkamon_X_Caldari_Navy_Logistic_Support ()
#Irnin_VIII_Moon_8_Court_Chamberlain_Bureau ()
#K_V_Moon_17_Mordus_Legion_Testing_Facilities ()
#KFIE_Z_VIII_Moon_18_Blood_Raiders_Logistic_Support ()
#Khafis_IX_Moon_7_Kaalakiota_Corporation_Warehouse ()
#Khafis_VII_Moon_3_Kador_Family_Bureau ()
#Khafis_VII_Moon_8_TransStellar_Shipping_Storage ()
#Khafis_X_Moon_2_Kaalakiota_Corporation_Factory ()
#Kuhri_III_Moon_13_Royal_Khanid_Navy_Testing_Facilities ()
#Larryn_V_Moon_1_Ducia_Foundry_Mineral_Reserve ()
#Mai_IV_moon_7_freedom_extension_warehouse ()
#MO_GZ5_VIII_Moon_2_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture ()
#N7_BIY_Moon_1_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture ()
#Nandeza_IX_Moon_13_Royal_Khanid_Navy_Assembly_Plant ()
#Ofstold_IV_Tribal_Liberation_Force_Logistic_Support ()
#Oman_VII_Amarr_Trade_Registry_Bureau_Offices ()
#Oman_VII_Moon_6_Amarr_Trade_Registry_Information_Center ()
#Oman_VII_Moon_7_Amarr_Trade_Registry_Bureau_Offices ()
#Omigiav_IV_Moon_12_Zoar_and_Sons_Warehouse ()
#Otalieto_VII_Moon_2_Caldari_Steel_Warehouse ()
#Otosela_VII_Moon_4_Poteque_Pharmaceuticals_Biotech_Production ()
#P7_45V ()
#P7_45V _IV_Moon_3_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture()
#Pain_IV_Moon_14_Federal_Freight_Storage ()
#Pain_V_Garoun_Investment_Bank_Vault ()
#Pain_VI_Core_Complexion_Inc_Storage ()
#Perimeter_II_Moon_1_Caldari_Navy_Assembly_Plant ()
#Perimeter_IX_Caldari_Constructions_Production_Plant ()
#Saranen_V_Moon_12_Quafe_Company_Warehouse ()
#Sobaseki_IX_Moon_9_Caldari_Provisions_Food_Packaging ()
#Uttindar_VMoon_17_Minmatar_Mining_Corporation_Mining_Outpost ()
#x_BV98_Intaki_Bank_Inventory ()
#Zaimeth_II_Moon_2_freedom_extension_storage ()
#Ziriert_VI_Zoar_and_Sons_Factory ()
#Ziriert_VIII_Moon_12_Imperial_Armaments_Factory ()
#Ziriert_VIII_Moon_3_Zoar_and_Sons_Factory()
```

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated: Official stable version released

----------


## HobbesG2

> This thread will always be updated with there's new features.


Is this BlueStacks only? Is it using the built in macro/routine system or is it written in Lua and can be used within Nox environments too?

Thanks!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bluestacks is the official supported emulator. But you can use with any Emulators

----------


## PixelBott3r

Update Notes:

8-20-2020
-------------------------
-Added Random wait time after enemy ship detection
-Added Prority mining
-Adjustments to Ore detection
-Adjusted unload Ore detection
-Bug fix
-------------------------

----------


## PixelBott3r

-Added Transport/Hauler mode
-Moves your Ores to your desired locations while you're afk  :Wink:

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated with over 100 Custom locations to auto transport your goods!



```
#Select your SOURCE/Current Station where the Ores are held

#------------------------ITC Market Hubs------------------------------------------------

#_4C_B7X () #<----------------4C-B7X V - Moon 7 - Chemal Tech Factory
#_9RQ_L8 () #<----------------9RQ-L8 VII - Moon 11 - True Creations Shipyard
#Alentene () #<---------------Alentene VII - Moon 1 - Astral Mining Inc. Mineral Reserve
#Alikara () #<----------------Alikara VI - Moon 14 - Echelon Entertainment Development Studio
#Amarr () #<------------------Amarr VIII (Oris) - Moon 4 - Expert Distribution Retail Center
#Asghed () #<-----------------Asghed VI - Moon 5 - Imperial Shipment Storage
#Auvergne () #<---------------Auvergne V - Moon 5 - Federal Intelligence Office Assembly Plant
#Bereye () #<-----------------Bereye VII - Moon 1 - Material Acquisition Mineral Reserve
#BMNV_P () #<-----------------BMNV-P XI - Moon 11 - Intaki Space Police Assembly Plant
#E02_IK () #<-----------------E02-IK VIII - Moon 1 - Thukker Mix Factory
#G_G78S () #<-----------------G-G78S XI - Moon 3 - Dominations Assembly Plant
#H_PA29 () #<-----------------H-PA29 IV - Moon 2 - Guristas Assembly Plant
#Heluene () #<----------------Heluene X - Material Acquisition Refinery
#Istodard () #<---------------Istodard IX - Moon 5 - Republic Fleet Assembly Plant
#Itrin () #<------------------Itrin V - Moon 2 - Amarr Trade Registry Information Center
#Jita () #<-------------------Jita IV - Moon 4 - Caldari Navy Assembly Plant
#Kador _Prime () #<------------Kador Prime IX - Moon 2 - Kaalakiota Corporation Factory
#Kamela () #<-----------------Kamela V - 24th Imperial Crusade Logistic Support
#Maspah () #<-----------------Maspah V - Moon 6 - DED Assembly Plant
#Nakugard () #<---------------Nakugard VII - Moon 2 - Krusual Tribe Bureau
#Nibainkier () #<-------------Nibainkier VII - Ministry of Internal Order Assembly Plant
#Onnamon () #<----------------Onnamon IV - State Protectorate Logistic Support
#Ostingele () #<--------------Ostingele VI - Moon 4 - Federal Freight Storage
#Pator () #<------------------Pator VII (Kulheim) - Moon 1 - Republic Fleet Testing Facilities
#Piekura () #<----------------Piekura VII - Spacelane Patrol Assembly Plant
#Renyn () #<------------------Renyn X - Moon 14 - Chemal Tech Factory
#Serpentis _Prime () #<--------Serpentis Prime VI - Moon 1 - Serpentis Inquest Biotech Research Center
#Tash_Murkon () #<------------Tash-Murkon Prime II - Moon 1 - Kaalakiota Corporation Factory
#UHKL_N () #<-----------------UHKL-N V - Moon 1 - Blood Raiders Testing Facilities


#-----CUSTOM LOCATIONS - POST IN #LOCATION-REQUEST CHANNEL IN DISCORD TO HAVE YOUR LOCATION ADDED--------

#_3BK_O7_VIII_Moon_1_Serpentis_Corporation_Refining ()
#_3JN9_Q_XII_Moon_3_Serpentis_Corporation_Refining ()
#A_ZLHX_VII_Moon_2_Intaki_Syndicate_Bureau ()
#Alikara _Echelon_Entertainment_Development_Studio()
#Anara_VIII_Moon_8_Ministry_of_Internal_Order_Logistic_Support ()
#Anohel_VI_Moon_14_CreoDron_Factory ()
#Ashi_VI_Moon_5_Khanid_Transport_Storage ()
#Badivefi_VIII_Moon_10_Royal_Khanid_Navy_Logistic_Support ()
#Balle_VII_Moon_17_Center_for_Advanced_Studies_School ()
#Bapraya_IV_Moon_1_CreoDron_Factory ()
#BMNV_P _Intaki_Space_Police_Assembly_Plant()
#E8_YS9_VI_Moon_4_Serpentis_Corporation_Refining ()
#Erzoh_V_Moon_14_Amarr_Navy_Testing_Facilities ()
#Gonan_I_Moon_1_Kador_Family_Bureau ()
#Gonan_VI_Moon_IV_Kador_Family_Bureau ()
#H74_B0_III_Moon_4_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture ()
#Hakisalki_VIII_Moon_1_Nugoeihuvi_Corporation_Development_Studio ()
#Hanan_VI_Imperial_Academy ()
#Ibash_II_Minisrty_of_Assessment_Information_Center ()
#Ienakkamon_X_Caldari_Navy_Logistic_Support ()
#Irnin_VIII_Moon_8_Court_Chamberlain_Bureau ()
#K_V_Moon_17_Mordus_Legion_Testing_Facilities ()
#KFIE_Z_VIII_Moon_18_Blood_Raiders_Logistic_Support ()
#Khafis_IX_Moon_7_Kaalakiota_Corporation_Warehouse ()
#Khafis_VII_Moon_3_Kador_Family_Bureau ()
#Khafis_VII_Moon_8_TransStellar_Shipping_Storage ()
#Khafis_X_Moon_2_Kaalakiota_Corporation_Factory ()
#Kuhri_III_Moon_13_Royal_Khanid_Navy_Testing_Facilities ()
#Larryn_V_Moon_1_Ducia_Foundry_Mineral_Reserve ()
#Mai_IV_moon_7_freedom_extension_warehouse ()
#MO_GZ5_VIII_Moon_2_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture ()
#N7_BIY_Moon_1_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture ()
#Nandeza_IX_Moon_13_Royal_Khanid_Navy_Assembly_Plant ()
#Ofstold_IV_Tribal_Liberation_Force_Logistic_Support ()
#Oman_VII_Amarr_Trade_Registry_Bureau_Offices ()
#Oman_VII_Moon_6_Amarr_Trade_Registry_Information_Center ()
#Oman_VII_Moon_7_Amarr_Trade_Registry_Bureau_Offices ()
#Omigiav_IV_Moon_12_Zoar_and_Sons_Warehouse ()
#Otalieto_VII_Moon_2_Caldari_Steel_Warehouse ()
#Otosela_VII_Moon_4_Poteque_Pharmaceuticals_Biotech_Production ()
#P7_45V ()
#P7_45V _IV_Moon_3_Serpentis_Corporation_Manufacture()
#Pain_IV_Moon_14_Federal_Freight_Storage ()
#Pain_V_Garoun_Investment_Bank_Vault ()
#Pain_VI_Core_Complexion_Inc_Storage ()
#Perimeter_II_Moon_1_Caldari_Navy_Assembly_Plant ()
#Perimeter_IX_Caldari_Constructions_Production_Plant ()
#Saranen_V_Moon_12_Quafe_Company_Warehouse ()
#Sobaseki_IX_Moon_9_Caldari_Provisions_Food_Packaging ()
#Uttindar_VMoon_17_Minmatar_Mining_Corporation_Mining_Outpost ()
#x_BV98_Intaki_Bank_Inventory ()
#Zaimeth_II_Moon_2_freedom_extension_storage ()
#Ziriert_VI_Zoar_and_Sons_Factory ()
#Ziriert_VIII_Moon_12_Imperial_Armaments_Factory ()
#Ziriert_VIII_Moon_3_Zoar_and_Sons_Factory()
```

----------


## PixelBott3r

upcoming v2 (currently closed beta)

----------


## PixelBott3r

V2 is now open beta

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated!

EVE Stable: 1.1.11

-Auto shutdown timer now returns ship to base > Then shuts down
-Fixed unloading issue in Transportation Mode

----------


## PixelBott3r

Free to use for 1 hour everyday!

----------


## Spor7biker

p1Capture.jpg
Buyer beware, people are being banned for using this bot.


Hey, my accounts just got a 90 day ban for cheating. Is It possible to get a partial refund or something?
⚜️Admin⚜️
10:48 AM
Partial refund because of a ban? I didn't ban your account
Your are knowingly cheating and it's expected, I have no control over anything that happens in game
10:49 AM
NetEase did, 90 day ban for cheating. Was running the mining bot.
So I can't even use the bot for 90 days if I did want to try again
⚜️Admin⚜️
10:50 AM
Ofc you realize using this bot or anything else is considered cheating?
And you take the risk of a ban or anything else
10:52 AM
Yeah, not asking for any compensation for my banned accounts. But I did pay for six months of a bot that got me banned, and didn't even get a months use out of it.
⚜️Admin⚜️
10:52 AM
Just make another account and use vpn?
What I'm saying is your bot accounts not effected so I don't get where the refund should come from, if I had to do that there's no point of me making a bot to begin with
10:55 AM
Make (4!) more accounts, have poor skills for a long time, and have to pay for omega so I can do contracts or have to grind 4 accounts. no thanks, did that once and it did not pan out. Unless I know for sure how they identified cheating I'm not eager to try again.
⚜️Admin⚜️
10:57 AM
Every user is different I don't know your patterned and what happened on your account for the ban, there are a couple of hundred users. Again when it comes to ban I have 0 responsibility on my end
11:01 AM
I'm not blaming you. I only asked for a partial refund because I paid for six months and things did not work out as expected. It's not just the bans. If the bot worked in Nul I might suck it up and try again but the hostile ship detection takes so long to start warping out lost too many ships even with a lot of skill points put into indy ship command & adv indy command.
If not a refund what about extending my time so I can try again later?
⚜️Admin⚜️
11:04 AM
Take it up with paypal, there no reason you should get special treatment vs all other users.
Fair play here
11:16 AM
Wow. I tried to be reasonable, and that is your response? Do you have any idea how nasty PayPal can be to sellers? I don't want to hurt your business, I just want to pay for what I used, and have a refund for the rest. Do you know if you get too many PayPal refund requests they will ban you from the PayPal network and keep your funds? I figured if you where understanding and willing to help in someway I may give it another try later own, once the bot is out of beta but after that kind of response I think I am done wasting time on you and your bot. Is 'fair play' (as you see it) worth upsetting customers? Did you not notice I DM only you. Maybe you should re read my initial message on this subject and pay attention to how I stated a simple fact (no blaming), and asked a simple question. I did NOT get angry about the ban and complain about it, or blaming your bot in public.
⚜️Admin⚜️
11:16 AM
and i thought i was very clear with you
the answer is no - now deal with paypal and if they afree to to give you a full refund then know that you're a dishonest individual
i have to be 100% fair with all of my user bases
i gave you a software as a service
and the service still continues to work
11:18 AM
What is unfair with paying for what I used, and being given a refund for the remainder of the time I do not want to use? I never asked for anything for free. You are the one being dishonest.
⚜️Admin⚜️
11:19 AM
how is that so? so you're account is banned for 90 days that's fine i can freeze your account for 90 days
would you prefer that?
11:21 AM
If you didn't go all hostile on me that would have been an acceptable counter and resolution to my request.
⚜️Admin⚜️
11:22 AM
you seem to forget that offer is also something that's not even part of what you paid for
where does it say that I will hold the account till someone's ban is lifted? Or give additional time when they get banned?
This is a product that I'm selling and I don't go by your terms of sale - that's not how it works. And I've directly answered all of your questions - good luck finding any other bot maker willing to even talk back to you after requesting such absurd claims. There's 0 hostility here, we can make this conversation public and let users decide
11:27 AM
I'd have a lot more respect for a seller that is more upfront about bans, and it would be good customer service to offer some kind of assistance to customers that experience a ban while testing beta software for a developer. Long term customers are more profitable then upsetting new customers.
⚜️Admin⚜️
11:28 AM
I still don't think you understand - Accept the ban and move on, it may hurt but that's has nothing to do with the service i'm providing
what happens to your In game account is none of my business
11:29 AM
Done, Have done as you said. Check you PayPal messages.

----------


## PixelBott3r

> p1Capture.jpg
> Buyer beware, people are being banned for using this bot.


You're the only user out of the several hundreds using it. And in return decided to do a chargeback from PayPal simply because you are banned for cheating? Remember bot smart - there are timers which allow you to set a max amount of time to bot. 

Don't forget this is a bot = cheating = chance to get banned 
Accept it

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated to scan local enemies as well

----------


## Spor7biker

Buyer be ware.




> Remember folks if you can't take a ban you probably shouldn't even be here...


I prepaid for six months, was banned in the first month. Asking for a partial refund for the remaining time is reasonable, not 'compensation'.

----------


## PixelBott3r

> Buyer be ware.
> 
> 
> 
> I prepaid for six months, was banned in the first month. Asking for a partial refund for the remaining time is reasonable, not 'compensation'.


Again your account banned. It has nothing to do with your bot license, it was still valid until you've decided to make a chargeback. It's not reasonable to ask for partial refund, it's a risk you take when botting/cheating.
Meanwhile we have individuals still running their bot account from day one, just shows you that botting *smart* plays a huge role.  :Wink:

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated!

-Now you can mine & transport in any system of your choice!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Added local enemy scan

----------


## PixelBott3r

Added PvE assist mode

----------


## PixelBott3r

Now assists in Ratting - Command the bot from your Fleet Commander account.

----------


## PixelBott3r

Added Fleet Commander assist mode & added all FC commands

----------


## PixelBott3r

Added the option to unload ore at the Nearby Trading Center

----------


## PixelBott3r

improved assist mode, now deploys drones

----------


## CharlesNeimeier

> Now incudes* FREE 1 hour* trial Everyday!
> 
> *Download:* Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots
> *live support:* Pixelbotter Chat
> 
> *THE ULTIMATE EVE ECHOES BOT*
> 
> *The very First & most up to date eve echoes bot with the most features:*
> 
> ...


This is a lie, he program uses the same pixel on every action and banned my account from netease...don't not use. The customer service is horrible

----------


## PixelBott3r

@CharlesNeimeier - The liar here is you, proof of your pixelbotter account? You probably can't follow basic instructions and leave the bot 24/7 on same area. Every action is shown with their set of coordinates, show me proof of the 2 same coords... k thx bye

----------


## CharlesNeimeier

> @CharlesNeimeier - The liar here is you, proof of your pixelbotter account? You probably can't follow basic instructions and leave the bot 24/7 on same area. Every action is shown with their set of coordinates, show me proof of the 2 same coords... k thx bye


That is very reassuring that the program does some sort of random pixel target, thank you for sharing this information as it is very insightful to the products feature, what loglevel configure is needed to show this in eve echoes vs the Final Fantasy Brave Exvius?

----------


## PixelBott3r

bot updated

----------


## PixelBott3r

bot updated

----------


## PixelBott3r

bot updated - now features Ratting mode

----------


## Abacene

> Attachment 75309
> Buyer beware, people are being banned for using this bot.
> 
> 
> Hey, my accounts just got a 90 day ban for cheating. Is It possible to get a partial refund or something?
> ⚜️Admin⚜️
> 10:48 AM
> Partial refund because of a ban? I didn't ban your account
> Your are knowingly cheating and it's expected, I have no control over anything that happens in game
> ...


So, why should I use this bot if it will cause more harm than good, and you will not even meet your customers half-way with even a partial refund?!?

I am not so quick to fall into TRAPS like this. I check things out, and you, ownedcore, clearly don't give a damn about your customers.

The smarter customers, who check things out first, like me - not in a hurry to take your gamble, knowung that you just take advantage of people.

----------


## PixelBott3r

Did you just wake up from a coma or something? Posting something from nearly 2 years back??!

I'm going to give you the same response

Use common sense, if you use a cheat and get banned. You can't get back to the bot creator, it's your choice. Nobody put a gun to your head and asked you to use it. 
If your service is active (bot account) you can go ahead and use another account. There are hundreds of users and you happen to be the 0.1% that got banned, so this is on you.

That screenshot goes back to 2020, to this day people are still using the bot.. Bot smarter.

Take care

----------


## CreativeXtent

The risk of botting or using cheats/hacks is account bans.
This is not a valid complaint to make. 
Please open a trade dispute if there is a real issue.

Thank you,

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated with latest game patch. Strip mining now enabled again!

----------

